# 750gig Seagate PATA $119.99



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/488...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Just stumbled across this for DirecTiVo's. No limit per customer.

Good deal and cheapest as far as I have seen.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Fry's has a Seagate 750GB this week for $109...


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

That's the SATA model and you have to pay for shipping. I picked one up the other day for the same price with free shipping from outpost.com. It's going into my unRAID server as soon as I get the time to install it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

captain_video said:


> That's the SATA model and you have to pay for shipping. I picked one up the other day for the same price with free shipping from outpost.com. It's going into my unRAID server as soon as I get the time to install it.


My friend picked up his 750GB SATA drive for $109 plus tax at a Fry's store location in our area.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

The Seagate PATA 750's are down to $99 now at Frys- Limit 1 per cust. WOW.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

codespy said:


> The Seagate PATA 750's are down to $99 now at Frys- Limit 1 per cust. WOW.


Holy Crap! That are awesome!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

crashHD said:


> Holy Crap! That are awesome!


This weekend only - 1TB Seagate at Fry's for $129 - limit 1.


----------

